# New French Laws - Urgent



## sandalwood

Hi to all

In Caravan monthly to our horror we discovered a little paragraph saying ther following

In FRance the law states, should any motorist see a pedestrian about to cross the road, they must stop, you have to look at them - and if they seem as if they want to cross or they hold up a hand you must stop to allow them to cross. Ther fine if you disobey is euros 185. Why dont people make us more aware, if we had not seen this in Caravan Mag we would not have been any wiser.

UK drivers in FRance - BEWARE

Cally


----------



## GEMMY

This was announced on here a few months back. A timely reminder though. A pedestrian trying that trick 5 metres in front of my 5 tonner had better beware. 8) 

tony


----------



## ramblingon

Well that will make it a lot easier for the thugs that Magnum and his wife experienced then, this is a stupid rule the weight of a motor home dictates it needs a longer stopping time, the chances of the average following motors stopping in time as well, it all increases the risk of a shunt. let's hope the pedestrians use their common even if their government haven't, keep your eyes on the road say I.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Having spent a fair while in and out of France recently no-one seems to have told the average pedestrian either, which is nice! ie not a lot has changed that I've seen.

Jason


----------



## 113016

Can you see the French motorist stopping  
Going to be some pretty dead pedestrians, if they just walk out and put up their hands.


----------



## tramp

Also .....

The one where cyclists can go through "to what we pressume " are a Red light and turn right.

Ie : you approach a 4 way junction and your lights go green  off you go, now to your RIGHT its on red but cyclists can continue so "pulling in front of you" just beware as hitting a cyclist in France is well 8O 8O 8O .

when crossing the road I always mke "eyeball contact" that way they know what your doing and lift my hand up , thanks or stop depends on your point of view, I can see the French rear ending each other stopping in the busy citys.

And who thought of putting a crossing on a junction :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Is it just urban areas? I know there are a lot of traffic safety initiatives in town and city centres that are abandoning the automatic right of way that up to now motorists have enjoyed in the absence of crossings etc. 

Mainly experiments I think in Benelux countries. Although a couple of cities have tried it here. Barriers on the sides of pavements and crossings are removed etc.. Sometimes even the kerbs. The whole system depends on eye contact between twixt driver and pedestrian. Apparently accidents are dramatically reduced. Driver AND pedestrian take responsibility for safety rather than both thinking that they have right of way in different circumstances.

How many times do you see people stepping out onto crossings without looking!

I would hope that if France has adopted this on a national basis it is only in urban areas and that these zones are signed.

Dick


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Don't worry too much the pedestrians get a bigger punishment.

Thump!!!! Splattt!! :lol: :lol: 

Spacerunner :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*law*

The French did not need the law, they walk out anyway!

TM


----------



## higgy2

A french Law which they will totally ignore but expect everyone
else to adhere to. rofl


----------



## Ken38

On our recent trip in France (Jan 20111) we didn't notice any different behaviour. If you stand by a crossing they all keep going. If you step out they all miss you or stop before they hit you.
They did seem a little bit more ready to stop but sometimes would nearly clip your heels!


----------



## geraldandannie

tramp said:


> when crossing the road I always mke "eyeball contact" that way they know what your doing


That'll be the motorcyclist in you. Riding along the major road, and a car comes to the junction from a minor road? Has he seen you? Does he know you're there? Is he even looking?

BTW, substitute "he/she" for all instances of "he" above :wink:

Gerald


----------



## jhelm

Must be the same law in Switzerland, but there they obey it. All you have to do is think about crossing the road and the cars stop. I don't see it as a problem and it sure is nice as a pedestrian.


----------



## Penquin

Try this post that I posted last autumn when I discovered this;

_21.11.2010

This is the link;

http://tinyurl.com/2aeu6r4

it comes into immediate effect and gives pedestrians priority virtually anywhere rather than just at special crossing points - they have to make it clear by a gesture that they intend to cross and allows cyclists to ignore red lights at right hand turnings on crossroads where it is displayed.

The fine is €135 for the driver and four points, but it does not mention the pedestrian.........

It is up to the local mayor how/when/where it is implemented.... _

or this one from raynipper;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-951476.html#951476

Hope these help,

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

We are currently in France and have noticed signs appearing to say that pedestrians have the right of way but we have only seen the signs in 30kph zones in town centres and there is plenty of warning. This is just like the old priority from the right rule which still exists in some places. In any case, every one of the town centres was deserted!

P&L


----------



## locovan

When we went to France in the 70/80' to stay with friends they always said when crossing the road just go and the traffic will always go behind you so dont step back.
it did seem to work


----------



## raynipper

I do know that for many years when you get a green at a cross roads and turn, the pedestrian crossing then has the right or way.

Dunno if it put that clearly but when you turn on a green beware of any pedestrians who will have right of way.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito

At the speed I drive (without a turbo), I reckon I'll see them! The law didn't work for us when trying to cross roads on foot in France.


----------



## wobby

Early last year we were in New Zealand were they give pedestrians absolute right of way, in particular on crossings. If they thought you were even thinking about crossing the road they would stop. It was very embarrassing as on a number of occasions we didn't want to. Perhaps they thought we were a pair of old dodderers!

Wobby


----------



## tonyt

Maybe a bit early yet in the touring season but has anyone had a 2011 experience of this in operation?


----------



## teemyob

*YES*



tonyt said:


> Maybe a bit early yet in the touring season but has anyone had a 2011 experience of this in operation?


YES, ME.

We (4 adults and a child in pushchair) at a pedestrian crossing in Annecy.

We was waiting at the side of the road and no drivers stopped. So I stepped out and some t1t in a landcruiser just carried on around me (in front rather than behind as Mavis suggested).

TM


----------



## blackbirdbiker

March this year...In Belguim and Luxembourg they will give way to you, with eye contact, if they think you are going to cross. Of course France maybe a bit behind on adopting this new rule :roll: 

Keith


----------



## Techno100

Most towns villages I passed through were practically deserted last year. I can't see it being a problem, only a lunatic would step in front of a vehicle without acknowledgement that a driver understands their intention.


----------



## Hymervanman

In Saintes two years ago I noticed that the main routes through the town have pedestrian zones where the pedestrian has the right of way and vehicles must stop/slow. We are not talking quiet side roads either- these were the main throughfares. To be honest though, most pedestrians used some caution and they were similar to zebra crossings in the UK but without the road markings. Tried it out too and it was a bizarre experience seeing the traffic stop!!


----------



## eurajohn

Like a lot of rules / laws here in France not everyone is aware of them or if they are may not be prepared to accept them. It seems to be part of some French peoples attitude that if they don't agree with something why should they accept it (usually the Farmers).
My word of caution is that whether you agree with it or think it a stupid idea, if you choose to ignore it and the Gendarme witness you doing so you WILL be fined on the spot.
Take care and enjoy ALL of what is France.


----------



## teemyob

*France*



Techno100 said:


> Most towns villages I passed through were practically deserted last year. I can't see it being a problem, only a lunatic would step in front of a vehicle without acknowledgement that a driver understands their intention.


And France is full of them lunatics that I see very often (Usually along the med coastal roads) simply step out without even looking.

TM


----------



## Chas17

Hymervanman said:


> In Saintes two years ago I noticed that the main routes through the town have pedestrian zones where the pedestrian has the right of way and vehicles must stop/slow. We are not talking quiet side roads either- these were the main throughfares. To be honest though, most pedestrians used some caution and they were similar to zebra crossings in the UK but without the road markings. Tried it out too and it was a bizarre experience seeing the traffic stop!!


If I remember rightly from living there the crossings where pedestrians had priority had the road surface painted red - stops the blood showing up I suppose :wink:


----------



## raynipper

U-turn on speed camera device ban 




May 30, 2011 




DRIVERS in France who use radar warning equipment will not be breaking the law, after the government announced a U-turn on a proposed ban.

Manufacturers have agreed to reprogram the devices so that they no longer point out the exact location of an upcoming speed trap. Instead, drivers will be warned of "dangerous zones" where they should reduce their speed.

A ban on radar warnings was one of the announcements made earlier this month as part of a series of government measures designed to crack down on speeding and cut road deaths.

Drivers who continued to use the warning devices faced a €1,500 fine and the loss of six licence points. Manufacturers and importers risked up to two years in prison and a €30,000 fine.

The main manufacturers - including Coyote Systems, Wikango and Inforad - argued that it was illogical to ban equipment that is designed to help drivers by pointing out accident black spots.

Under the new deal, the government will co-operate with manufacturers and provide details of the speed limits on each stretch of road and real-time traffic information that will "allow drivers to adapt their speed depending on the limits and the circumstances". A formal agreement is due to be signed in the coming weeks.

The U-turn by interior minister Claude Guéant comes less than a week after the government announced it was changing its initial plan to take away roadside signs warning drivers of speed traps. The signs will now be replaced with interactive speed displays.

The president of road safety group La Ligue Contre la Violence Routière, Chantal Perrichon, said the lack of a clear message from the government was worrying. She said: "We're starting to get bogged down by confusing announcements."

Almost two-thirds of people are in favour of tougher sanctions for driving offences such as using mobile phones or drink-driving, but not speeding, according to a poll by France Soir and 20 Minutes published this morning.

The survey of 1,006 people was carried out last week, at the height of the debate on speed cameras.

Ray.
Taken from The Connexion.


----------



## GerryD

Been in France this week and can only report that nothing has changed. As usual common sense prevails; the French seem to realise that you cannot expect a vehicle to stop just because you have caught their eye. Nobody is crossing the road just because they can.
There might be rights of passage, but they are no different from the UK. AFAIK, it is still illegal to run over a pedestrian in the UK.
Gerry


----------



## grandadbaza

Well I dont know what to make of this new law,dont think a lot of French people do either, in the last couple of days i have attempted to cross road and got two reactions, one I have nearly got run over and the other cars have stopped , I bet the first Brit not to stop gets pulled ,but it seems to me the majority of the French know less of the new laws than we do (or couldnt care less), yet whilst out in my Toad I stopped at a pedestrian crossing and got beeped by the Frenchy behind :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Penquin

To the best of my knowledge the law has been passed to enable local authorities to activate it i.e. it will only become active when a local authority decides to introduce it for their locality.

At present we have yet to encounter ANYONE who has heard that it is active in their area.........

Try this for a reference to confirm that point of view;

http://www.connexionfrance.com/high...s-red-lights-crossing-12270-view-article.html

it includes the phrase;

*"It will be up to individual mayors to decide where this should be allowed." *

I have yet to find out whether they will introduce a new road sign to show it is in effect, but will let you know with more detail as soon as we can.........

The official French full version can be found here;

http://www.service-public.fr/actualites/001069.html

the last paragraph translates (using Google translate for speed!) to;

_The decree follows a decree of July 30, 2008 related in particular to the development of special traffic zones in urban areas. A decree published in the Official Gazette of December 9, 2008 moreover clarified the content of signs indicating the entrance and exit areas of encounter where pedestrians may walk on the pavement with priority_.

Hope that reassures you, but beware it is possible that you may not be aware that the action has been launched in the area that you find yourself........

Pleading ignorance will not help you......

Dave
(Moving to France at end of July.....)


----------



## 1946

Mmmmmm.........frogs legs spring to mind  

Maddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

France is full of barmy laws. And people who make them

Dave p


----------



## jonse

*Another lot of laws to add*

As from September Radar detectors will be banned. Anyone using one will face a class 5 contravention and be liable for €1500 fine and 6 penalty points deduction. 
Travelling at more than 50kph above the indicated limit will be liable to three months prison, a €3750 fine and six points. There were 25046 recorded offences of this last year. 
Drink drivers face losing eight points from their licence if their blood /alcohol limit is higher than 0.8g per litre. 
When riding a motorbike of more than 125cc riders will have to wear jackets with reflective bands or high-visibility jackets. Why not less than 125 as well? 
Motorcycle number plates will be made larger, no conform €135 fine 
Driving whilst using a mobile phone fine €135 and three points. 
Driving whilst watching a DVD or computer screen will become a class 5 offence and not a class 4 offence. Fine to increase to €1500 from €135 
Driving on the hard shoulder new rate €135 
FRENCH DRIVING LICENCE

If you have a French Licence you can go on line and check information on your licence (how many points for example). Go to the prefecture's office with your driving licence and your passport and you will be given a code to access your account online (there is a 24 hour wait for the code to be activated). Visit www.interieur.gov.fr for more


----------



## aguilas389

*New French Laws*

This is the Spanish interpretation of the new French pedestrian rule I think........ Note verbal exclamaition remark in video http://www.aguilas389.com/apps/videos/videos/show/15676511-idiot-versus-bike
Marion & Mike


----------



## dipper17

Hi

Has anybody told French Drivers that they have to giveway to pedestrians on pedestrian crossings, whatever next!! Bet you the police don't fine many French drivers.

Cheers


----------



## cabby

Well in my ignorance, :roll: :roll: I considered that pedestrians had right of way over vehicles anyway. And why not. 
As to the removing railings and kerbs etc, that has been tried for some time and as previously said 'it works'.

cabby


----------



## Scattycat

Because of the lack of traffic in rural France the authorities just decided that life was getting too boring for the average motorist so they decided to find ways to spice life up a bit. :roll:


----------



## menis

Hi All, 
Just for info and apologies if this is posted elsewhere !

I've just updated my TomTom and in the process was told that from Jan 1st it is illegal to use speed camera warnings in France. The TomTom application then removed the French speed camera POI's from my device. TomTom advise that at some point in the future they will add functionality to warn of 'Danger Areas' .

Good Touring,

Menis


----------



## Penquin

menis said:


> Hi All,
> Just for info and apologies if this is posted elsewhere !
> 
> I've just updated my TomTom and in the process was told that from Jan 1st it is illegal to use speed camera warnings in France. The TomTom application then removed the French speed camera POI's from my device. TomTom advise that at some point in the future they will add functionality to warn of 'Danger Areas' .
> 
> Good Touring,
> 
> Menis


Thanks for that, yes it appears to be true although no definitive notification has appeared that I have seen yet.......

if you are totally bored here is the previous discussion (all 8 pages of it!)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1179481.html#1179481

TT will release an update in the future with "dangerous locations" which will include (legally) tight bends, steep hills, speed cameras and other such locations but will NOT release speed cameras only.

The official site that used to list the locations of all speed cameras (including temporary ones) is no longer there so the French authorities are obviously doing something....

but so far I have not seen them removing the "speed camera warnings" signs which they are supposed to be doing.....

Dave


----------



## peejay

There is a message on the 'mytomtom' webpage about this when you connect your device....

_"Updates are automatically uploaded to your device once you connect your device to MyTomTom. More information can be found [here]. 
It is illegal to receive speed camera alerts in France. This update removes the speed camera alerts for France from your device. We will not send you any more speed camera location updates for France. When available, we will update this service to warn about danger zones in France."_

https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/mytomtom/overview/index.jsp?dwc_settings=port:4000&dcp=6881

So i'm presuming they have been removed from mine ( :?: )

Pete


----------



## javea

I did not renew my speed camera subscription, just driven down through France and it warned me of every speed camera, as before.

Seems as though it only deletes the French database if the subscription is up to date.

Didnt see any police though, so no problem.


----------

